# Average Age for Grad School Students



## RamJoe

What is the average age of students that decide to pursue an M.F.A. in film? I've heard that most students are a few years removed from their undergraduate school. I have plans on going straight on to film school after I receive my bachelors'. Is that not a wise move? Will I have a harder time getting into the more selective schools (NYU, USC, UCLA, FSU, AFI, etc.) if I'm applying without any "real world" experience? 

Note - I plan on focusing on screenwriting, if that somehow makes a difference.


----------



## baldridge

I did an MA in Screenwriting when I was 26. Let me tell you I was probably one of the youngest in the class although there would have been a couple of guys a little younger. However, there were a lot of older people too. Even some in their 40s. It doesn't really matter what age you are when you go to grad school. If it's right for you, then the time is right.

Is it a wise move? Again, that depends on the course. If it hones your skills and develops your talents: yes. If it gives you a good opportunity to network with like-minded people: yes.

Good luck!
Brian

Snr Editor 
Talent Mailer (www.talentmailer.com)


----------



## Suzako

When I started my MFA program, the average age in my year was 26.  There were people straight from college and people in their 30s ... They don't select people based on your age, just based on your materials (your writing samples in a screenwriter's case).  

best of luck!


----------



## GodIsACowboy

It also depends on the school. I think they say the average fellow at AFI is like 28, whereas the average at USC or Chapman is more like 24. I couldn't cite that statistic, but my point is it varies from school to school.

Also, I echo the words of my compatriots above; you're ready when you're ready. For some, graduate school isn't the right choice at all; for others, there was never another path. That's a decision you'll have to make.

When you do, I would also challenge you to think of the advantage of networking with older students. While an increase in age doesn't necessarily translate to any increase in skill, desire, talent, etc. it does tend to be associated with an increase in experience. I'm 23, and will be an editing fellow at AFI next year. I am thrilled to have the opportunity to work with talented and _experienced_ filmmakers. I believe it will make _me_ a better filmmaker. The way I see it- if I want to succeed in Hollywood, my biggest weaknesses are lack of connections, and limited experience in the industry. AFI should provide me with both. The older average age of the fellows there is an advantage, as many will come in with both experience and connections, that, if I network correctly, will translate nicely into tools I can utilize upon graduating. 

Now, again, I want to reiterate that that is what works for _me_ and that age should not ever be considered a prerequisite or qualification of being a good filmmaker. For many, being young, bold, and energetic can be great advantages. As I'm only 1 year out of undergraduate studies, I am ready to harness these advantages as well. Growing into a mature, experienced filmmaker while growing older can be particularly valuable for some (as I think it will be for me), and doing it alongside other filmmakers as they grow can be equally valuable.

As far as your chances go, I again agree with the earlier responses, especially for screenwriting. While production experience is valuable, admissions committees will make their deicsion based on your writing and on the class that they're trying to form... oh and luck.. But even if  you decide you're not ready to apply quite yet, I would suggest using this next application period to do a practice run.  I learned more about myself as a filmmaker through my application than I had in the 22 years leading up to it. You'll see your strengths and learn how to vocalize them; you'll learn what writing a statement of purpose is really about (and how that differs from an artist statement, or narrative statement); you'll undoubtably notice some weaknesses - and hopefully think of ways to work on them; etc. You might even decide that film school's not your cup of tea, or write a really killer screenplay that takes you in another direction. Who knows.

At the end of the day, it's and individual decision and I wish you the best of luck! I'm sure you'll make the deicision that works best for you.


----------



## RamJoe

Thanks for all of the advice so far. I guess I have three more specific questions. 

1. Should I submit a feature length screenplay with my application? Right now I have two features done, but I'm not happy with either of them. With that said I have a bunch of great shorts that I would be happy to submit. Which route is the best way to go?

2. Would getting an M.F.A. in creative writing be a good option? I know that it doesn't focus on screenwriting, but it would develop my writing skills in other areas as well.

3. How many film schools should I apply to? I have 10 on my list right now. Is that too many, or too few? How many should I expect to get into? As of right now I'm planing on applying to USC, UCLA, Chapman, AFI, Florida State, NYU, Columbia, Texas, Miami, (either Cal Arts or San Francisco State)


----------



## JacksonFilms

On the age question, our class at Ohio University this past year ranged from 22 (just out of undergrad) to 42 (I'm the oldest and 19 years removed from undergrad).  While age and experience have little bearing on the success rate (whatever the criteria for that may be), my suggestion would be to take a break from school, get out there and experience the world and the people in it.  It will give you a lot more material to draw from.

Other questions....

The writing sample is ONE component of your application.  Personality and the potential to succeed are way more important.  Only the hardy reviewer is going to have the time to read more than 10 pages of a script in the initial submission process.  Spelling, correct grammer and correct format should be "spot on," followed by story form and content.  Pick one, submit it & check it off your list.

MFA degrees 1) qualify you to teach at the college level and 2) give you the time/opportunity to work on your craft.  That's it.  Don't pick an MFA based on job prospects... those will change too by the time you get out.  Pick a program on what you want to work on for the next three years of your life.

Applying for 10 schools sounds like you aren't doing your research.  You will put yourself on the right track by reaching out and communicating with each program.  Emails and phone calls with preliminary questions will go a long way in putting you on the map when selection time comes around.

And don't forget  Ohio University.


Good luck,

Tim
MFA 2013, Ohio University
http://www.nontraditionalfilms.com


----------



## RamJoe

The reason why I have so many schools on my list is not because of a lack of research. It's due to my fear that I'm only going to get into one or two schools. I don't want to apply to the five most selective and get denied everywhere, but the "safeties" aren't really safeties, as they also have extremely low admission rates. So I figured 10 was a decent number.


----------



## Suzako

As for submitting a screenplay, each school has very different application requirements and most would not even accept such a long writing ssmple.  10 is really a lot to apply to, imo.  Some reasons for narrowing it down: school applications end up varying a lot and its hard to make all the applications Great if you're doing TEN. I think as you research what each school's application consists of, you'll end up knocking some off your list.  Also, its difficult to explain WHY THIS SCHOOL if you don't have a good rationale.  

As far as an MFA in creative writing ... depends on the program, but you probably won't have any interaction with other film disciplines or see your scripts get made.  I just know about the Columbia Creative Writing MFA (cause we share a building with them) and they have no screenwriting or dramatic writing whatsoever as part of the program.


----------



## RamJoe

Are schools going to expect me to visit them in order to show interest, even before I apply? I was planing on just visiting the ones I got into. I know for when I applied to four year schools they typically liked it when you visited the school beforehand.


----------



## violins

I'd say 26 to 34.  Then are sprinkled with a few younger and older.


----------



## JacksonFilms

Doing a visit early on in the process is the best way to introduce yourself and SHOW your interest.  Making the effort to visit will demonstrate that you are serious about the grad school experience.  The instructors you visit with are the same ones that are on the selection committee.  It's also a great opportunity to sit in on some classes and talk with some of the current students.  

It's also a great time to scout the town.  What are the housing options? Can everything be within walking distance?  Do I need a car (and where do I park it)?  How far is the grocery store?  What's going on outside of the department?


----------



## RamJoe

The more I learn about the grad process, the more I think I should take a year off after college. I imagine that visiting 10 schools would be extremely difficult during my senior year of college. Then again, maybe that's a sign I should cut down my list by a significant amount.


----------



## Dimos

I've been curious about visiting the school and if it has an impact on admissions. And I guess you guys are right in that getting to know them really helps. But for me, I live in Toronto and its tough for me to make it down for the LA the info sessions. How else can I gain exposure? Is there even any other way to??


----------



## RobbieBlock

Honestly I wouldn't get too hung up on this whole visiting schools thing.  It does help, but in the end it is one of the smaller factors in your admissions decision.  Each of the top MFA programs admit a select few students each year and I guarantee of those the majority don't visit before the interview process.  I'd say worry more about your materials and personal statement, I know people harp on this but it really is the most important thing.


----------

